
Graham Greene’s ‘Entertainments’ and the Problem of Writing from Life - benbreen
https://themillions.com/2018/04/graham-greenes-entertainments-problem-writing-life.html
======
smitty1e
> The election of Donald Trump was a moment in which, for many of us, the
> ground of reality broke apart.

Well.

